# My Dear Sisters in Christ,



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2012)

I have prayed long and hard about this, but I'm feeling led to share with you that I will not be renewing my membership here on LHCF when my subscription is up.

My time is up here...my work is over and its time to move on.  I will miss all of you very much. We have been through so much together...good times and bad.  I will continue to pray for all of you and I hope that you will keep me in your prayers too.

May the Lord continue to do what He has started in you and I pray that you will continue to be a light on LHCF, a hill which cannot be hidden!!!

Love to all!

Nice & Wavy


----------



## LongTimeComing (Dec 18, 2012)

You will be missed. 
I promise.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2012)

LongTimeComing said:


> You will be missed.
> I promise.


Thank you my sweet sister in Christ...I appreciate your post and I appreciate you!  I will miss you too!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 18, 2012)

I am sorry to be reading this. Your words of wisdom will be left behind to help those who God leads to them. You will be in my prayers.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know. Wishing you the best in all your endeavors.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 18, 2012)

so strange YAH is calling me back here and Niceandwavy He is telling yout o leave.. you are gonna be so missed ..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I am sorry to be reading this. Your words of wisdom will be left behind to help those who God leads to them. You will be in my prayers.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


Thank you, sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2012)

SUPER SWEET said:


> Thank you for letting us know. Wishing you the best in all your endeavors.


You are more than welcome   Thank you and God bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2012)

luthiengirlie said:


> so strange YAH is calling me back here and @Niceandwavy He is telling yout o leave.. you are gonna be so missed ..


The Lord has already begun to use you, sis.  There are times when the Lord will move someone so that the ministry of another can begin.  I will miss all of you so much and it's so nice to know that some of you will miss me too!  Thank you, I appreciate you!


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 19, 2012)

God bless, N&W


----------



## momi (Dec 19, 2012)

You have sown much seed here and are a true soldier... you will definitely be missed. 

I was gone for quite some time as well... it's astonishing how much things (ideals and world views) have changed since I'd last visited.  I somehow feel like we (my generation) has let this current generation down.  The old adage "what one generation tolerates the next will embrace" seems to be playing out in full force.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Galadriel said:


> God bless, N&W


Thanks, Galadriel...I appreciate you and your post!  God bless you too!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

momi said:


> You have sown much seed here and are a true soldier... you will definitely be missed.
> 
> I was gone for quite some time as well... it's astonishing how much things (ideals and world views) have changed since I'd last visited.  I somehow feel like we (my generation) has let this current generation down.  The old adage "what one generation tolerates the next will embrace" seems to be playing out in full force.


Thank you, momi   I will miss you too!

ITA.  I think I'm in your generation too and I feel the same way.   True words indeed!

ETA: I will be 50 next year!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Here I am...if you are slow, you will miss seeing my picture!

Ok, done...you missed it!


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice&wavy,
I have really enjoyed reading your posts and inspiring messages! You WILL be missed! Wish you and your family the best. I pray that God will continue to use you like he has used you here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

delitefulmane said:


> @Nice&wavy,
> I have really enjoyed reading your posts and inspiring messages! You WILL be missed! Wish you and your family the best. I pray that God will continue to use you like he has used you here.


Thank you so much, sis   I will miss you too!  I receive your blessings and may the Lord bless you and your family greatly!!!


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2012)

N&W, sorry to see you go...  I always enjoy your fellowship on this site, and look forward to when you share the Word of God from your heart. Hoping you and your family enjoy the holidays, as you continue to minister to the needs of so many others.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Laela said:


> N&W, sorry to see you go...  I always enjoy your fellowship on this site, and look forward to when you share the Word of God from your heart. Hoping you and your family enjoy the holidays, as you continue to minister to the needs of so many others.


Thank you, Laela.  I will miss being here too.  Thank you for being my friend...you have no idea how much you bless my life...I love you girl!


----------



## Nice Lady (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, you will still be at the right place at the right time. You are already involved in office of a pastor's wife, so, you are involved in giving out to others. Are you sure that you really want to quit?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sincerely, when you took your last break I felt that you wouldn't be coming back...I totally understand and have put the same thing to the Lord as well....

I will miss you presence here on the board, your words of encouragement and rebuke, you will be missed ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice Lady said:


> Well, you will still be at the right place at the right time. You are already involved in office of a pastor's wife, so, you are involved in giving out to others. Are you sure that you really want to quit?


Yes, I am in the right place, that's for sure.  However, I'm not quitting...I'm moving on to do some other things.  Also, I am a pastor as well as my husband and we both work together in the ministry.  

I've been on the forum for 6 years and the Lord has been speaking to me about this for quite sometime.  I've agonized over it, but I'm going to be obedient.

I hope the best for you in your endeavors!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Sincerely, when you took your last break I felt that you wouldn't be coming back...I totally understand and have put the same thing to the Lord as well....
> 
> I will miss you presence here on the board, your words of encouragement and rebuke, you will be missed ...


 Thank you, sis.  I love you and we will keep in contact!

Thank you for your ministry here on the CF...it's so needed!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2012)

Precious Wavy...  

Your strong and beautiful presence here has always been my strength.  You've always held me up at my weakest and kept me strong at my strongest moments.   

I understand your moving on, for you have a powerful ministry, both you and hubby and you have to be where God is calling you to be.  

Thank God, I can still keep in touch with you outside of this forum.  If not, there would surely be a void and lost in my life.  

I support and love you always,  

'Me'


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy...
> 
> Your strong and beautiful presence here has always been my strength.  You've always held me up at my weakest and kept me strong at my strongest moments.
> 
> ...


Thank you sis   I thank God that our friendship is also outside of this forum.

Thank you for your support and your love!  Talk to you soon!

Love,

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you to all the ladies who have posted and shared your heart for me.  To all who didn't or don't want to post....God bless you too! 

I will still be able to receive messages until my subscription is up.  Please feel free...I will check periodically and answer!

May the Lord bless you and keep you.  May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you.  May He lift up His countenance upon you and give you PEACE!!!

Chow!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 19, 2012)

We're going to miss your presence *so* much here, Nice & Wavy.  May the Lord continue to bless you.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you sis   I thank God that our friendship is also outside of this forum.
> 
> Thank you for your support and your love!  Talk to you soon!
> 
> ...



Sis... 

I feel like the 'ship' is tilted, the weight distribution is uneven.  This boat must stay afloat.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Sis...
> 
> I feel like the 'ship' is tilted, the weight distribution is uneven.  This boat must stay afloat.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> We're going to miss your presence *so* much here, @Nice & Wavy.  May the Lord continue to bless you.


Awww...I thank God for you, loolalooh   I will miss you too!

Thank you...I receive your blessings and may the Lord bless you abundantly!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 19, 2012)

You will be missed! May God bless you!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 19, 2012)

You will be missed Nice & Wavy!


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Dec 19, 2012)

I saw this yesterday but I didn't have the words...so i'm trying again today.

You will be missed and I know that wherever you go God will use you to help others the way you have helped people on this board with their spiritual walk. 

May God bless you and keep you and your family. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Keen (Dec 19, 2012)

Best wishes N&W. Maybe you'll come back one day.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Dec 19, 2012)

You will definitely be missed. You have been blessed with a gift from God , and you have planted many seeds for His kingdom. While I am sad to see you go, I am also uplifted by your obedience to God's calling. He's got more planting for you to do in His garden  Blessings to you and your family and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Laela (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes and Amein~ 



Shimmie said:


> Sis...
> 
> I feel like the 'ship' is tilted, the weight distribution is uneven. This boat must stay afloat.


----------



## january noir (Dec 20, 2012)

Be blessed Nice!  I'll miss you too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 20, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> You will be missed! May God bless you!


Thank you...God bless you too!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 20, 2012)

Highly Favored8 said:


> You will be missed Nice & Wavy!


Will miss you too!  Since you live in Florida, maybe we can get together one day! Highly Favored8


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 20, 2012)

letskeepntouch said:


> I saw this yesterday but I didn't have the words...so i'm trying again today.
> 
> You will be missed and I know that wherever you go God will use you to help others the way you have helped people on this board with their spiritual walk.
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much...keep up the good work here!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 20, 2012)

Keen said:


> Best wishes N&W. Maybe you'll come back one day.


Thanks, Keen.  Hey, you never know


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 20, 2012)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> You will definitely be missed. You have been blessed with a gift from God , and you have planted many seeds for His kingdom. While I am sad to see you go, I am also uplifted by your obedience to God's calling. He's got more planting for you to do in His garden  Blessings to you and your family and Merry Christmas.


 What a beautiful post...thank you so much.  I will miss you too and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 20, 2012)

january noir said:


> Be blessed Nice!  I'll miss you too.


Thank you so much january noir! I will miss you too


----------



## DreamLife (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice and Wavy,

Your presence on the forum will be greatly missed! I remember joining the forum 6 years ago and your words of wisdom and your ministry was a greater blessing to me than you will ever know! God bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 20, 2012)

DreamLife said:


> Nice and Wavy,
> 
> Your presence on the forum will be greatly missed! I remember joining the forum 6 years ago and your words of wisdom and your ministry was a greater blessing to me than you will ever know! God bless you!


DreamLife..........  How are you sweetheart!

Thank you so much for your kind words...I know it comes from a heart of love!  I still have my gifts you sent me...I will cherish them forever!

May the Lord continue to bless you and keep you...love you girlie!!!


----------



## MSee (Dec 27, 2012)

May you be blessed in your going and your ministry. You will be missed indeed. 

Though I'm hardly here at times, it's always a blessing reading your posts when I step in.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 29, 2012)

You will be missed...I enjoyed reading your posts!


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 29, 2012)

You will be truly missed Nice & Wavy! Thank you so much for every encouraging word and   bit of wisdom shared. God bless you!


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 29, 2012)

I went through a very bad time in my life 4 years ago and chatting with you helped me get through it. Thank you for everything.


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

I will miss you! I've learned so much from you over the years from you and all the ladies in this forum.

God be with you N&W! You got me out of lurk mode on here....lol!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

MSee said:


> May you be blessed in your going and your ministry. You will be missed indeed.
> 
> Though I'm hardly here at times, it's always a blessing reading your posts when I step in.


Thank you so much for this blessing, sis.   I will miss you too!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> You will be missed...I enjoyed reading your posts!


Thank you so much, sis...I will miss you too!  God bless you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> You will be truly missed @Nice & Wavy! Thank you so much for every encouraging word and   bit of wisdom shared. God bless you!


BrandNew... I will miss you too!  May God bless you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

Angelicus said:


> I went through a very bad time in my life 4 years ago and chatting with you helped me get through it. Thank you for everything.


Awww....  I am so blessed to know you and that we will be friends off the forum.  God bless you, always!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

MA2010 said:


> I will miss you! I've learned so much from you over the years from you and all the ladies in this forum.
> 
> God be with you N&W! You got me out of lurk mode on here....lol!


Hello my beautiful sister!!!  I will miss you too.  May God be with you too, MA2010!!!  Thank you for your kindness towards me...you have always been so kind to me...thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

Someone said to me that there are a few people who are very happy that I am leaving. I just spoke to the Lord about it......

#Ijustmightbestayingafterall



Glory!!!!


----------



## Laela (Jan 2, 2013)

lol... well, I for one am glad to hear you're sticking around!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Someone said to me that there are a few people who are very happy that I am leaving. I just spoke to the Lord about it......
> 
> #Ijustmightbestayingafterall
> 
> ...



Praise God!!!! Ill be glad to see you stick around.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Someone said to me that there are a few people who are very happy that I am leaving. I just spoke to the Lord about it......
> 
> #Ijustmightbestayingafterall
> 
> ...



I came in here just to say... 

'Yippeeee'  :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:

I've been praying so hard.    You know full well that Laela is unable to handle me by herself.  She needs you to help when I start acting up in here. 

Iwanthealthyhair67 thinks I 'm a good girl.   However, you, pebbles and Laela know me better.    

I'm paying your $6.50 just to make sure.     

Oh yes I am... 


Okay, I'm logging out and getting ready to take my train.   I'll send you a text during my travels.   I had a good day at work...my first day back in almost two weeks for the holiday.   It was busy, but good.    I survived.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2013)

I added sumpin' else, above.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

Laela said:


> lol... well, I for one am glad to hear you're sticking around!!


 Thanks, sis!



MrsHaseeb said:


> Praise God!!!! Ill be glad to see you stick around.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


  Thanks, sis!



Shimmie said:


> I came in here just to say...
> 
> 'Yippeeee'  :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:
> 
> ...


....Thanks, sis.  You are too funny...you are going to pay my $6.50 just so that I can stay for sure....  You don't have to do that, sis 

Ladies, I spoke to the Lord about this....with tears.  There is more for me to do here....so, I will be obedient.  I won't be here as often, but I will be praying and watching, that's for sure.

I have my armor on and I will not give satisfaction to the devil with the laughs and giggles...nope, won't happen.  So, here I am.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I came in here just to say...
> 
> 'Yippeeee'  :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:
> 
> ...


Ok...my phone is on!!!


----------



## Laela (Jan 2, 2013)

Shimmie, sis... you're hilarious!!  Love it....


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I added sumpin' else, above.



Have safe travels. You are in my prayers.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## HWAY (Jan 2, 2013)

Bless you Nice & Wavy! I'm glad you are not leaving. I don't post often but please know I have grown exponentially since I joined this board.  The posts from you and the other ladies on this forum have been thought provoking and caused me to reexamine some false beliefs and strongholds. Please know when you and the other ladies remind us we are to focus to Christ and Christ alone you are engaging in ministry. Some may not respond, others may scoff but there are others who pay attention, question themselves in the light of God'd word and the holy spirit and are blessed by presence in this forum.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

HWAY said:


> Bless you Nice & Wavy! I'm glad you are not leaving. I don't post often but please know I have grown exponentially since I joined this board.  The posts from you and the other ladies on this forum have been thought provoking and caused me to *reexamine some false beliefs and strongholds.* *Please know when you and the other ladies remind us we are to focus to* *Christ and Christ alone you are engaging in ministry. Some may not respond, others may scoff but there are others who pay attention, question themselves in the light of God'd word and the holy spirit and are blessed by presence in this forum*.


THIS POST RIGHT HERE  is the same word that was spoken to my spirit today by the Lord.  I thank you so much for posting and sharing your heart with me and the other ladies who too are in agreement with me staying.  

I am humbled...

Thank you, sis


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Thanks, sis!
> 
> Thanks, sis!
> 
> ...



I'm very glad to hear you'll continue to post your words here! I don't always respond, but so many of your posts have been a blessing to me <3


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

HWAY said:


> Bless you Nice & Wavy! I'm glad you are not leaving. I don't post often but please know I have grown exponentially since I joined this board.  The posts from you and the other ladies on this forum have been thought provoking and caused me to reexamine some false beliefs and strongholds. Please know when you and the other ladies remind us we are to focus to Christ and Christ alone you are engaging in ministry. Some may not respond, others may scoff but there are others who pay attention, question themselves in the light of God'd word and the holy spirit and are blessed by presence in this forum.



Beautiful. Yes there are some true women of God on this board.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## HWAY (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Beautiful. Yes there are some true women of God on this board.



I agree with you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

DaiseeDay said:


> I'm very glad to hear you'll continue to post your words here! I don't always respond, but so many of your posts have been a blessing to me <3


Thank you, sis   I so appreciate all of you, you have no idea!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Beautiful. Yes there are *some true women of God on this board.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


Yes indeed


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm glad you're staying!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 2, 2013)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I'm glad you're staying!


Thank you so much


----------



## pebbles (Jan 2, 2013)

YAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :trampolin

I never saw this thread!!  But you know how I felt about you leaving!  And LORD knows how happy I am that you're staying!! You are needed!!!!  Thank-you, Jesus! :woohoo:

See? I tell folks all the time, God is in the business of answering my prayers!! 

Love you, sis!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2013)

Laela said:


> Shimmie, sis... you're hilarious!!  Love it....



Now Laela... you know good and well that when I calm down it's due to one of several things...  

You all are praying  and / or I gets a call / text / home email for me to 'chill'.      Precious Wavy keeps me in 'check'.    I just need to listen for at least a 'minute'.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2013)

Laela said:


> Shimmie, sis... you're hilarious!!  Love it....




Laela, I'm leaving no stone worth $6 fiddy unturned... (umm, 'renewed' that is).  




MrsHaseeb said:


> Have safe travels. You are in my prayers.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



MrsHaseeb, thank you.  You have such a loving heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2013)

*Precious Wavy*​
This forum needs you and your 'Fire' for the Lord...


----------



## pebbles (Jan 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Now Laela... you know good and well that when I calm down it's due to one of several things...
> 
> You all are praying  and / or I gets a call / text / home email for me to 'chill'.      Precious Wavy keeps me in 'check'.    I just need to listen for at least a 'minute'.



 ..... Too funny!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

pebbles said:


> YAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :trampolin
> 
> I never saw this thread!!  But you know how I felt about you leaving!  And LORD knows how happy I am that you're staying!! You are needed!!!!  Thank-you, Jesus! :woohoo:
> 
> ...


Ya'll are making me cry   Thank you, sis so much...I love you too 

Yes, God does answer your prayers...glory!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Now @Laela... you know good and well that when I calm down it's due to one of several things...
> 
> You all are praying  and / or I gets a call / text / home email for me to 'chill'.      Precious Wavy keeps me in 'check'.    I just need to listen for at least a 'minute'.


...you are too funny, Shimmie.

Yup, that's Laela 'chill'.  Love it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Laela, I'm leaving no stone worth $6 fiddy unturned... (umm, 'renewed' that is).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She really does....it's an honor to know her!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> *Precious Wavy*​
> This forum needs you and your 'Fire' for the Lord...


Beautiful....thank you...I am honored and extremely blessed to be amongst women who love Jesus and each other!


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, sis!
> 
> Thanks, sis!
> 
> ...



I'm echoing the words of all the other ladies and saying I'm SOOOO happy to see that you will be staying.  This board needs you.  We really do!  You are not finished here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

loolalooh said:


> I'm echoing the words of all the other ladies and saying I'm SOOOO happy to see that you will be staying.  This board needs you.  We really do!  You are not finished here.


Thank you so much, sis


----------



## january noir (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much, sis



I was wondering why you were going to go and leave the good stuff behind!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 3, 2013)

january noir said:


> I was wondering why you were going to go and leave the good stuff behind!


...girl, I have nuthin but good stuff ahead of me, but I'm glad that I will still be here, at least for a time.


----------



## january noir (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...girl, *I have nuthin but good stuff ahead of me,* but I'm glad that I will still be here, at least for a time.



I know that's right!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...girl, I have nuthin but good stuff ahead of me, but I'm glad that I will still be here, at least for a time.



Praise God for the Fire and the Light and Prayers that still burns in this Forum


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZFN8TBfgNU

God Reigns...


----------

